# Fert spec will give me more clomid but....



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

I am a bit concerned about taking anymore cos all my old endo symptoms are back with a vengence!  
I rang the hospital today cos they hadnt got back to me and she said my cons has left out a script for more clomid 50mg. I had an apt to see my cons in June but now seeing his registrar next wed instead - feel happier discussing it all.
Also, written to my endo spec today for his advice.

I dont wanna take more clomid if it makes endo and cysts worse, got aggressive endo already    Infact the symptoms usually return after 4/5 months after lap and had one in November!!

So, dont know what to do next....  

Jo xx  (sorry for waffling)


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Cannot give u any advice re Clomid and endo cause fortunately don't suffer with it myself. I'm glad you've managed to get an earlier appt at the hospital cause like u say it feels better when things are being discussed so that u can move forward. This ttc can be a right bugger at times huh?!

Just wanted to say goodluck for next wednesday and hope u get some answers.

Take Care,
Mads xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Jo
I know how you feel, I feel the same. I'm really worried about the endo and the fact that I have a cyst again but I've decided to do the final 6 months and then thats it, my specialist says its then IVF for us.
You will probably feel better after talking it over with them next week do you think? xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Jo

I dont suffer Endo but just wanted to give you a   and wish you luck.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Jo,

Ive just read your posting, I was diagnosed with severe endo on my left tube and ovary back in (oh god, cant remember now), oh I think June 2004, then had another lap in Nov and they claim the endo had gone.........

Ive just had a failed icsi which resulted in only one embie being transfered, as all the follies on my left side were too small.

I asked at my follow on apptment if the endo had caused small follies, he didnt know, and i also asked about going on clomid, but no one warned me that clomid can make your endo worse, or cause cysts, as I have suffered cysts in the past, im at a bit of a lost now about what to do about taking clomid.

Coxy.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Coxy...

I was diagnosed with severe endo (stage 4) back in 1988 - throughout the years I've had several endo cysts but since last lap almost 2 yrs ago I've been pain free so I presume endo free.

What I'm trying to say is, although clomid may aggravate endo, it certainly doesn't always...I had no problems at all during the 6mths I took it to "boost" (ovulate naturally)...still painfree and currently going through ivf.

If you have concerns then I would speak to your consultant to discuss.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI Natasha,
Thanks for the message, I am going to see my nhs cons in May, hes a much better cons than the one I had during the ivf, so Im hoping he can answer my questions,  is it your first ivf? How are you getting on with it all??

Coxy.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep, it's my first (and fingers crossed it'll be my only) shot at ivf...  (have to stay positive !!)

Started cd21 a week ago...sniffing syneral...no problems so far, few twinges and stabbing pains in ovaries but other than that feeling fine...AF is due next few days (and was a bit  last night which DP reckons is a sure sign  on way as I suffer terrible PMS)... I've got baseline scan on Monday...just getting on with it really although my tune may change once I start jabbing (which if all goes to plan should be next Tues)

Have you been prescribed clomid already


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
Two girls I were cycle buddies with, had a bfp on their first attempts at icsi/ivf, so yes, stay positive!

I think its the only time you are glad you get your period when you are downregging, i felt really hormonal about an hour before I got my af, i felt a sudden surge of hormones, something I had never experienced before, i felt really angry and stressed, even shouted at my dh when he asked me if i wanted boiled or mashed potatoes! Poor old sod!

When I went back to Care for my follow up apptment he gave 3 options, which basically were crap, so I had to ask him about iui and clomid, he said yes to both but wanted me to pay 375 for a monitored cycle on clomid, which im not keen to do, we've just paid out 4k on icsi, so im going to wait and see my nhs cons in May, and ask him about clomid and scans etc.

Best of luck with the ivf, are you taking 2 weeks off?  Both girls who got pg, went back to work a week after ec.

Coxy.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Jocole, coxy

don't know if this will help answer your endo/clomid q's - but I recently went to see a fertility specialist in Harley St who takes a particular interest in endo (he was recommended by the fab Minxy!!) because I had suspected for years that I had it. Anyhow, during my first examination he found a cyst on my right ovary - something which I've never had before and has never showed up before on previous USS - so I had a chat with him about the theory that clomid can 'feed' endo - and he reckons not.

I know he's only one specialist but he seemed adamant that it didn't affect things.

hope you both get the answers you want soon!!

good luck

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks b3ndy...really pleased you found him as good as I always have  

Coxy...thanks so much for the positive stories...it really helps !  My friend was chatting to one of the ladies at swimming (where she takes her little girl)...this woman had twins and apparently she had them on her 1st cycle of ivf at the same hospital I'm at...so I'm keeping fingers crossed the babydust lands on me too !

I'm already feeling a bit PMSish & also  at Gareth last night cos he was just being a "know it all" and winding me up !  My boobs are always really sore from ovulation but they are even more so this month..and although I read syneral can sometimes cause breast reduction cos of drop in oestrogen, mine seem to have expanded - I've got that attractive "4 boob" look where bras too small/tight (I'm only size 10 with 32dd boobs as it is !!)...so yep, definitely think AF will be showing up soon !
I'm planning on taking the full 2 weeks off work to be honest - I travel into the city every day & have a fairly stressful job (says she sitting here at 11.26 chatting on FF  )  - I just don't wanna have any "what ifs"  And I'm making sure I've got lots of relaxing things to do during that dreaded 2ww !

So sorry your cycle failed hun...but I wish you loads of the luck whatever you decide to do next...


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi thanks for the replies,

But cysts are a side effect of taking clomid (or can be) obviously not everyone will get a cyst, but i think if your prone to it then it can aggravate it. My endo specialist and fertility cons both said Clomid can make the endo grow quicker, which is why i was only given 3 months supply initally.

I've just spoken to my bro's GF who is a nurse and works with my endo spec and she said he's already talked to her about me and said he cant keep operating (which to be fair he said that to me in Nov as well) cos of scar tissue and aneasthetics etc...  I can see his point. He said cos it's aggressive i will end up with a hysterectomy for sure. I know that really, and if i already had a least one child i would just go for it and save all this hassle, but dont feel i wanna go down that route quite yet  

Mads - I am seeing Natalia, saw her once when i was admitted for ectopic, have you seen her ever?  

Flower - im not holding out much hope for anything exciting next Wed, but at least i can ask if i can have some BT's or more FT scans to make sure i actually ovuate on 50mg!! I only had a scan the first month, showed a big follie, but whose to say i actually did ovulate?!  


Minxy - sorry AF is on the way and you got the dreaded PMT  

So, dont know if i will take anymore clomid or not at the mo, least its a possibility though    May go for a couple more months and put up with the endo type pains (hoping if its a cyst it wont burst on me!!)    

What a nightmare.....    Thanks,  Jo xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Sorry you're still unsure about what to do next - hopefully you'll get some answers at your appt next week.

...and for once don't be sorry that my AF looks like it's on it's way...although there's no guarantees cos the PMS, sore boobs and twinges could well be the syneral side effects...but to be honest this is the first time in almost 3yrs that I actually want AF to show....it means my womb lining will thin which is what I want...I've got my baseline scan on Monday & hope my lining is thin (below about 4mm) then I can move to next stage of ivf & start the stimming injections...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I am sorry you are in such a confused place right now. Just wanted to say good luck and I hope things get better soon.


----------

